# كتب في الاحصاء بمختلف اللغات (عربية، انجليزية،...) + برنامج spss v 20



## aidsami (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم







في البداية طريقة التحميل من* aa.vg*
_______________________



شاهد الصورة التالية:

http://i1171.photobucket.com/albums/r548/aidsami/Dowloadaavg.gif



​ الكتب
___________________________ ________________



العربية:​ ​ __________________________________ ​ ​ *1- مقدمة في الاحصاء *

* جامعة الملك عبد العزيز*

 *http://aa.vg/zyzbr9nig01g*
​ __________________________________​ ​ ​ *2- التحليل الإحصائي للبيانات *​ ​ *أ.د. أماني موسى محمد *​ 
​  *http://aa.vg/aa2cwsy2zyrz*​ ​ ​ __________________________________​ ​ ​ *3- الدليل العملي لمقرر الإحصاء التطبيقي*​ ​ *أ. عماد نشوان*​ 
​ *http://aa.vg/x7guh7q87dvt*​ ​ ​ ___________________________________​ 

​ ​ *4- مقدمة في الإحصاء *​ 
*المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني*​ ​ *http://aa.vg/j61y94ktbvc9*​ ​ ___________________________________​ ____________________________



الانجليزية:

__________________





 1-Introductory Biostatistics
 

 Link: 
  http://aa.vg/4a6sttqnvq2w
 

 



​  

 A course in introductory biostatistics is often required for professional students in public health, dentistry, nursing, and medicine, and for graduate Students in nursing and other biomedical sciences, a requirement that is often considered a roadblock, causing anxiety in many quarters. 
This introductory text is written for professionals and beginning graduate students in human health disciplines who need help to pass and benefit from the basic biostatistics requirement of a one-term course or a fullyear sequence of two courses. Our main objective is to avoid the perception that statistics is just a series of formulas that students need to ‘‘get over with,’’ but to present it as a way of thinking—thinking about ways to gather and analyze data so as to benefit from taking the required course. There is no better way to do that than to base a book on real data, so many real data sets in various fields are provided in the form of examples and exercises as aids to learning how to use statistical procedures, still the nuts and bolts of elementary applied statistics.
So.. go and enjoy!


__________________________________________________ _____________



 2- Philosophy of Statistics




*Download:* 
​ http://aa.vg/3ii2e6lmap9l​ ​ 


​ ​ 


*By Prasanta S. Bandyopadhyay*, *"Philosophy of Statistics"* 
English | *2011 |* ISBN: 0444518622 | 1260 pages | PDF | 10,7 MB 



Statisticians and philosophers of science have many common interests but restricted communication with each other. This volume aims to remedy these shortcomings. It provides state-of-the-art research in the area of Philosophy of Statistics by encouraging numerous experts to communicate with one another without feeling "restricted" by their disciplines or thinking "piecemeal" in their treatment of issues. 

A second goal of this book is to present work in the field without bias toward any particular statistical paradigm. 

Broadly speaking, the essays in this Handbook are concerned with problems of induction, statistics and probability. For centuries, foundational problems like induction have been among philosophers' favorite topics; recently, however, non-philosophers have increasingly taken a keen interest in these issues. This volume accordingly contains papers by both philosophers and non-philosophers, including scholars from nine academic disciplines. 


Provides a bridge between philosophy and current scientific findings​ 
​ 


 __________________________________________________ _____________




3- Introductory Statistics 9th Weiss


*http://www.filesin.com/B98D9226535/download.html*

*Or *
*http://filemac.com/yxvg8byzjpzv.html*

Or

http://aa.vg/jdougao200kp



Pages : 912
Edition : *2012*
Langue : Anglais


​ 

​ ​ 

__________________________________________________ ______________




4- Elementary Statistics 5th Larson Farber



*http://www.filesin.com/FC9BC226489/download.html*

Or

http://aa.vg/wpbo6lsgjy6b


Pages : 786
Edition : *2012*
Langue : Anglais






​ 
​ ​ ​ 

__________________________________________________ __________________________




5- Elementary Statistics 8th Weiss


http://www.filesin.com/5ED51253489/download.html

Or

http://aa.vg/q9kzur11p1hz 



Pages : 774
Edition : *2012*
Langue : Anglais

​ 

​ ​ 
​ ​ 
__________________________________________________ _____
 



6- Elementary Statistics Technology Update 11th Triola
*http://www.filesin.com/74374226532/download.html*




Pages : 902
Edition : *2012*
Langue : Anglais




​ 
​ ​ ​ ​ 

__________________________________________________ _____________
 




7- Probability Statistics Engineers 5th Scheaffer



*http://www.filesin.com/0D663226507/download.html*




Pages : 838
Edition : 2011
Langue : Anglais




​ ​ ​ ​ 

__________________________________________________ ___________________




*8- Introductory Statistics 3rd Ross*


*http://www.filesin.com/44870226506/download.html*




Pages : 841
Edition : 2010
Langue : Anglais




​ 




_____________________________


____________

برنامج IBM SPSS
V 20


من الرابط:

http://www.techbooksoft.blogspot.com/p/statistics-statistique-new.html​ 



_____________________



كلمة شكرااااااااا تكفي​


----------

